# Vidéo d'Ipod vers TV



## Kiwi* (22 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Je me suis acheté un cable http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/FOR-30GB-60...ryZ48680QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem

En gros, je branche le tout et je n'ai que des espèces de lignes sur mon écran... J'ai tout essayé au niveau réglage sur la tété et sur l'IPOD, mais rien n'y fait!

De plus, j'ai branché mon iBook G4 grâce à ce même cable et rien non plus... Tristesse...


----------



## Al_Copett (23 Août 2007)

As-tu bien choisi l'option PAL pour le format vid&#233;o ?

Quel mod&#232;le d'iPod as-tu ?

Par le menu Clips vid&#233;o -> R&#233;glages vid&#233;o -> Signal t&#233;l&#233;vision il faut choisir "PAL", le format "NTSC", USA, est totalement incompatible avec les t&#233;l&#233;visions belges, sauf mod&#232;les multi-standards.

Sinon ton c&#226;ble a peut-&#234;tre un probl&#232;me. :-(


----------



## Kiwi* (23 Août 2007)

C'est l'Ipod vidéo 30G. 

J'ai déjà essayé PAL mais rien n'y fait!

Et pour brancher l'iBook, il y a des réglages à faire???


----------



## Al_Copett (23 Août 2007)

Si c'est pour brancher ton iBook sur ta TV, c'est un adaptateur bien précis qu'il te faut, voir sur ce lien et sur l'Apple Store :

http://support.apple.com/specs/ibook/iBook_G4_Mid_2005.html


----------



## Kiwi* (8 Septembre 2007)

Je sais qu'on sait le faire avec ce foutu cable, mais je n'ai toujours pas la solution.... Quelqu'un a une idée???


----------



## Al_Copett (9 Septembre 2007)

Il te reste plus qu'à retourner ce câble et demander que l'on te rembourse si il ne fonctionne pas.


----------

